# Ark 5 Playable Runs & Chords (No Talking)



## Soundbed (Dec 26, 2021)

Ark 5’s playable runs and chords are two of the standout features in OT’s new library.

Here’s a quick play through of all the runs patches across their range, at two dynamics levels.

Also, all three chords types for all three instrument groups, although getting the timing to seamlessly transition was not as simple as I’d hoped; I think I prefer not to use the buttons for ‘lock to beat’ and ‘auto tempo’ in my early tests.

There was also one patch that seemed to have a slight tuning drift?

(No Talking)



All the legato transitions are the playable runs legato transitions.

Chords MIDI predelay is set to -110ms

All instruments use Spot + Tree mics

0:00 Playable Runs
3:48 Chords (Maj, Min, Open)
6:24 Chords deeper dive: comments on screen

This video was not sponsored. I purchased Ark 5 with my own money.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 26, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Thanks for doing this. Can you tell what the difference is between the High Strings and the High Strings Large playable runs? Is the section size different or something?


I wish there was a manual! It sounds to me (call me crazy) like there are woodwinds in the Large version. What do you think?


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks. loving MA5 so far!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 27, 2021)

Very nice! Might buy those high strings for the voucher they sent out! Need some nice runs


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 27, 2021)

@Soundbed What is the diffrent between Highstrings and highstrings Large? Is large a bigger ensemble?

High Strings: 32€
Articulations​
Shorts master
Legatos​​_________________________________________​
High Strings Large: 45€:

Articulations:

Sustains pad
Sustains swell
Stabs long
Stabs short cluster
Rips up
Rips down
Playable runs
Chords major
Chords minor
Chords open
Glissando fx
Shepard tones
Legatos​
Playable Runs




High strings Large seem to be so much value for 45€ minus the 25€voucher so 20€ for all that?


EDIT: Watched their walkthrough and they say LARGE is 20 Violins and 10 Violas

Non LARGE was standard 12 + 8


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 27, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Watched their walkthrough and they say LARGE is 20 Violins and 10 Violas
> 
> Non LARGE was standard 12 + 8


Thanks! I wish this was printed somewhere. Has anyone found it?


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 27, 2021)

I bought just the high winds, which has this..I don't get how it works, do you have to write them out?


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 27, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> I bought just the high winds, which has this..I don't get how it works, do you have to write them out?


For the runs, yes, it is a "playable" runs patch, not pre-recorded runs. You could write a harmonic minor scale, for instance, or a whole tone scale. Or go up and down, or arpeggios.

For the Chords (major, minor, open), you simply hold a note. Each set of octaves plays different inversions.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 27, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> For the runs, yes, it is a "playable" runs patch, not pre-recorded runs. You could write a harmonic minor scale, for instance, or a whole tone scale. Or go up and down, or arpeggios.
> 
> For the Chords (major, minor, open), you simply hold a note. Each set of octaves plays different inversions.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I heard in the walkthrough the runs does not go well together with ending on an sustain note. Have you tried this? Was put off by this fact and decided to wait and do more research before I purchase the patches. Really am looking for somthing that can handle a run and follow up by legato melody. But then again I could treat this as a "john williams" effect sweeps instead of connectiong the end note

They talk about it here


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 27, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> I heard in the walkthrough the runs does not go well together with ending on an sustain note. Have you tried this? Was put off by this fact and decided to wait and do more research before I purchase the patches. Really am looking for somthing that can handle a run and follow up by legato melody. But then again I could treat this as a "john williams" effect sweeps instead of connectiong the end note
> 
> They talk about it here



Yeah I was disappointed that I could not connect the “run” to a sustained note. Quite disappointed. I understand that they are designed differently. But it was frustrating to feel like I had another “piece” of a technique without really having a “performance patch” type of playable run+legato. Thanks for cue-ing up the video to that section!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 28, 2021)

I only have two instruments from MA5 and haven't tried this yet but : isn't it possible to use one of those "Fanfare Marcatos" as an ending note? At least they would help the blend if you're layering with another instrument taking care of the sustaining part.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 2, 2022)

Nathan, just here to compliment you and thank you for the very cool and useful content you’ve put online over the past couple of days. OPUS, IW, Synchron Winds, ARK, BHCT (so good). You’re knocking it out of the park. Really really useful stuff, and obviously you know what you’re talking about. Your last few videos are like a video version of this forum and I want to express my appreciation! Great work. ❤️


----------



## zeng (Jan 2, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Ark 5’s playable runs and chords are two of the standout features in OT’s new library.
> 
> Here’s a quick play through of all the runs patches across their range, at two dynamics levels.
> 
> ...



Hey Nathan,

Thanks for the video. Is the "Strings Orchestra" patch which has only "Short Master" articulation, combination of High Strings' short master + Low Strings' short master patches? Are they sounding the same?


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 2, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> I only have two instruments from MA5 and haven't tried this yet but : isn't it possible to use one of those "Fanfare Marcatos" as an ending note? At least they would help the blend if you're layering with another instrument taking care of the sustaining part.


Last time I tried them, I thought, “not really”. But I can try again. 



zeng said:


> Hey Nathan,
> 
> Thanks for the video. Is the "Strings Orchestra" patch which has only "Short Master" articulation, combination of High Strings' short master + Low Strings' short master patches? Are they sounding the same?


This is worth exploring. I believe in the videos they discuss number of players per patch and not sure if they are the same or if it sounds “close enough”.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 3, 2022)

Damn... One thing is for sure, those tempo synced chords don't like high buffer settings... Two deadly Cubase crashes just a few minutes before a deadline. Overall SINE has been very stable since the last few updates, but this new feature seems pretty capricious.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Damn... One thing is for sure, those tempo synced chords don't like high buffer settings... Two deadly Cubase crashes just a few minutes before a deadline. Overall SINE has been very stable since the last few updates, but this new feature seems pretty capricious.


I haven't been able to break Sine using any of the new Arks. I've tried changing and ramping tempos, which often causes issues for tempo-synced instruments. So far no luck. It's been really solid since moving to 1.0.7. (I haven't moved to 1.0.8, because I haven't had issues.) I don't have to wait until it fully loads before doing anything in Sine. It's just been working as you would expect in terms of stability.

I haven't tried a high buffer setting though. The only issue I've had is a track sometimes going out of tune, which is an intermittent issue I've been having with Logic, and not primarily with Sine instruments. Oh, one other thing, the new chords function doesn't always sync properly. But it doesn't crash either.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 3, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I haven't been able to break Sine using any of the new Arks. I've tried changing and ramping tempos, which often causes issues for tempo-synced instruments. So far no luck. It's been really solid since moving to 1.0.7. (I haven't moved to 1.0.8, because I haven't had issues.) I don't have to wait until it fully loads before doing anything in Sine. It's just been working as you would expect in terms of stability.
> 
> I haven't tried a high buffer setting though. The only issue I've had is a track sometimes going out of tune, which is an intermittent issue I've been having with Logic, and not primarily with Sine instruments. Oh, one other thing, the new chords function doesn't always sync properly. But it doesn't crash either.


Yes, I came to the exact same conclusions, until I had to raise the buffer size... Was immediately punished for that 😁


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Yes, I came to the exact same conclusions, until I had to raise the buffer size... Was immediately punished for that 😁


What happens if you go back to the lower buffer? Does Sine continue to act up or does it revert to its stable status?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 3, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> What happens if you go back to the lower buffer? Does Sine continue to act up or does it revert to its stable status?


It seems like it did revert to stable. I was in a rush (like, 6 minutes to export stems and submit a Dropbox link ^^) so I would need to revisit the project to experiment further. But yes, went back to a lower buffer, then froze the track.


----------

